# what code for virtual visit



## indirakumaris (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi
Provider wants to know what the code is for a Virtual Visit. He has a patient who has had an ablation, recently wore a event monitor and as a result of  having another ablation done but doesn't want to come in for follow up, just wants to be scheduled for procedure. So we were wanting to call him to have a virtual visit. Please advise how to code such an encounter.

kindly help out what need to be coded for virtual visit

Thanks 
Indira.s


----------



## Torilinne (Apr 13, 2012)

You might look at 99444 in the E/M section of the CPT.  The guidelines are explained.  You'll need to also factor in the patient's insurance as to whether they will pay for this type of visit.  

Torilinne
CPC, CGIC


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 13, 2012)

99444 is for the patient to initiate the contact.  And if that is the case then if the visit takes place via the internet this would be appropriate, if the patient calls the office then use the 99441-99443.  The only choice for a non face to face intitiated by the office is the 99358-9


----------

